# Drachenkopf



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2011)

Tagchen ihr werten Mitangler

Viele werden sich beim Lesen des Titels denken, dass ich vor dem Drachenkopf warnen will. Stimmt aber nicht! Mein Anliegen ist ein anderes. 
Jeder sollte ihn kennen, wer ihn nicht kennt kann schonmal schmerzhafte Erfahrungen beim Kennenlernen machen. Das Thema bezüglich Gefahr ist bereits durchgekaut. 
So kam es auch bei mir das diese stacheligen Rächer Poseidons immer schön ohne Kontakt zurück ins Meer geflogen sind. Wenn man mit einer Garnele auf Grund angelt ist eben jeder zweite Fisch ein Drachenkopf. Sie sind meistens klein aber ich hatte auch schonmal ein größeres Exemplar.Schwimmt auch wieder. 
Es ist aber bestimmt jedem bekannt das sie wichtiger Bestandteil der Buoillabaisse sind. Sie sollen schmackhaftes festes Fleisch haben. Hört sich doch ganz lecker an! 
Da sie bei mir bisher aus Angst immer wieder im Meer gelandet sind (oft mit Haken) hab ich sie noch nicht probiert. Ich bin aber immer offen für neue kulinarische Erfahrungen und wollte eigentlich das nächste größere Exemplar mal in die Pfanne hauen. 
Ein paar Informationen hat google schon ausgespuckt wie z.B. das man die Haut nach dem Braten abmachen sollte. 
Worüber man nichts findet ist über den Weg vom Haken in die Pfanne. 
Ganz oben steht für mich SICHERHEIT! Ich habe echt keinen Bock mich an den Stacheln zu vergiften. Das ist mir noch nicht passiert und das soll es auch nicht.
Da ist meine Frage: Wie mache ich diesen Fisch unschädlich? Die Stacheln an den Brustflossen und die ersten 12 Rückenstrahlen sind giftführend, außerdem gibts noch einen Giftstacheln an der Afterflosse. Wenn ich die ganz abschneide dann sollten die doch unschädlich sein oder kann ich mich dann am Fisch, nicht an den abgeschnittene  Stacheln, noch vergiften. Sollten die Giftdrüsen im Fisch liegen sollte da ja noch Gefahr bestehen. 
Irgendjemand muss diesen Fisch ja mal gemacht haben. Ich bin kein Suppenmensch also kommt irgendeine Fischsuppe nicht in Frage! Also wollte ich filetieren. Das hab ich noch nie mit irgendeinem Fisch gemacht, aber dazu gibts ja reichlich Videos. Habt ihr da noch Tipps? 
Ab welcher Größe lohnt sich eine Zubereitung des Fisches? Da ist ja recht viel Kopf dran. 

So dann hoffe ich das mir jemand helfen kann. Irgendjemand muss den doch mal zubereitet haben. 

TL scorp


----------



## Smallgame (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Hi, du hast die Drachenköpfe immer weggeworfen tststs 
Den steckt man beim Abhaken zwei Finger ins Maul ich meine so mach ich das immer denn hat man alles Stechende schön im Blick. Ich hab mich auch schon oft an ihm gestochen ist jetzt nicht so schlimm gewesen. Vergleichbar mit einem Wespenstich nur das es einwenig  mehr anschwillt. Nach zwei Tagen merkt man nichts mehr von. Aber ich bin auch kein Arzt es gibt mit sicherheit Menschen die ganz anders auf das Gift reagieren.
Beim säubern mußt du um auf sicher zu gehen mit einer Schere die Stacheln abschneiden und fertig ist. Die Haut abziehen ist mir ganz neu und beim Kochen verliert das Gift ganz seine Wirkung ich glaub auch schon nach einem Tag im Kühlschrank. Die Stacheln sind nicht alle gleich Giftig. Am giftigsten sind die unten  am Kiemendeckel. Auch gibt es verschiedene Abarten. Die giftigste ist  der kleine Feuerrote. Filetieren ich weiß nicht so recht, denn musst du schon ein größeren Opfern für. Koch ihn lieber und denn ordentlich olivenöl drüber (aber das gute und nicht das aus dem Laden) leg noch ein zwei hauchdünne Knoblauchscheiben drüber unddazu das übliche Weißbrot. Denn machst du nichts falsch


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Die Haut soll ziemlich ledrig sein, deswegen abmachen. Aber deine Methode hört sich auch einfach an wobei ich dem doch lieber nicht ins Maul greife. 
Hast du denn schonmal einen filetiert? wie groß sind die bei dir die in Topf kommen.


----------



## Smallgame (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Die Fische werden richtig groß so bis 5 KG. Meine größe bewegt sich so von 0,5 kg bis etwas über ein Kg. Sie landen immer in der Bujabaise oder in die Suppe. Drachenköpfe geben dort ihre Note unverkennbar dazu. Die kleinen allerdings lassen sich auch hervorragend fritieren. Das Fleisch ist sehr süßlich im Geschmack. Er zerfällt recht schnell daher weniger geeignet zum Filetieren auch schade den eigentlichen Fisch wegzuwerfen für das bischen Filet denn er besteht wie du schon sagst fast nur aus dem Kopf. Die Haut empfand ich jetz nicht als Ledrig gekocht ist der wunderbar, Fritiert knusprig und in der Bujabaise göttlich  
Ps kannst ihn ruhig ins Maul fassen er hat nur kleine winzige Zähnchen und ist innen nicht giftig und er hat ein Riesenmaul da kannst du fast schon drinn Ankern


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Jaja das mag sein! Ich muss trotzdem nichts riskieren. Dan pack ich erst an wenn er tot ist. 
Das Filetieren kann ich ja trotzdem probieren. Hat das denn schonmal jemand gemacht? 

Ich finde den Drachenkopf irgendwie ein faszinierendes Tier. Besonders Unterwasser sehe ich sie mir gerne an. 

Wie angelst du deine denn?


----------



## vision81 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

verwechselt Ihr da nicht den Drachenkopf mit dem Petermännchen ?

Wusste nicht das der Drachenkopf giftig sein soll !


MfG


----------



## Smallgame (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Am häufigsten hatten wir die früher in den Netzen. Damals wurde noch mit doppelt gelegten ziemlich kleinmaschigen Netzen gefischt. Die sind heute verboten - auch verständlich- Denn findet sich gern auch mal einer in den Reusen. 
Wenn ich mit Rute unterwegs bin fängt man häufig bzw je nach Untergrund (steinig ) auf Grund die kleineren Exemplare. Für die größeren ist eine Angeltiefe von mindestetens 25 Meter und mehr erforderlich. Die größten die ich sah waren allerdings alle mit der Harpune erlegt worden.


----------



## Smallgame (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*



vision81 schrieb:


> verwechselt Ihr da nicht den Drachenkopf mit dem Petermännchen ?
> 
> Wusste nicht das der Drachenkopf giftig sein soll !
> 
> ...


Doch ist er. Mit dem Petermännchen verwechseln wir ihn nicht. Denn der ist wirklich wirklich richtig giftig.


----------



## vision81 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

hab mich vertan, hab ihn gerad ma gegoogelt, meinte einen anderen Fisch der von manchen wohl auch als Drachenkopf bezeichnet wird !


----------



## vision81 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Habs mit dem Eidechsenkopf verwechselt den man beim wobbeln ja auch recht häufig fängt !


----------



## scorp10n77 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Kein Thema. Auch wenn unser werter smallgame hier schreibt das es nicht schlimm ist gestochen zu werden, ist höchste Vorsicht geboten. Zu der Vergiftung kommt häufig noch eine Entzündung und dann kanns auch eine Blutvergiftung geben. Die tropischen Exemplare sind noch gefährlicher. Feuerfisch wird sicherlich jeder kennen. 
Zu dem Eidechsenfisch: Da ich erst vor kurzem mit dem wobbeln angefangen habe habe ich noch keinen gefangen. Wie ist der denn kulinarisch so? Die C&R Anhänger werden mich bestimmt nicht leiden können aber einen guten Angeltag sollte man mit einem leckeren Mahl doch krönen oder? Wie/Wo fängt man den denn?


----------



## Gohann (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*



scorp10n77 schrieb:


> Kein Thema. Auch wenn unser werter smallgame hier schreibt das es nicht schlimm ist gestochen zu werden, ist höchste Vorsicht geboten. Zu der Vergiftung kommt häufig noch eine Entzündung und dann kanns auch eine Blutvergiftung geben. Die tropischen Exemplare sind noch gefährlicher. Feuerfisch wird sicherlich jeder kennen.
> Zu dem Eidechsenfisch: Da ich erst vor kurzem mit dem wobbeln angefangen habe habe ich noch keinen gefangen. Wie ist der denn kulinarisch so? Die C&R Anhänger werden mich bestimmt nicht leiden können aber einen guten Angeltag sollte man mit einem leckeren Mahl doch krönen oder? Wie/Wo fängt man den denn?



Also ich kenne den Drachenkopf auch als Verwandten des Rotfeuerfisches, der ja sehr giftig ist! Meine Erfahrungen mit dem Drachenkopf beschränken sich auf einen Urlaub in Ex-Jugoslavien, Mitte der 80ger Jahre. Dort habe ich einige Exemplare an der Handangel (Wickelbrett mit Schnur und Seitenarmmontage) auf Fischfetzen landen. Abnehmer hatte ich genug. Jedoch ließen die Abnehmer nach der Landung des Fisches größte Sorgfalt walten. Meist stieg jemand dem Fisch auf den Schwanz und riss den Haken raus. Versuche meinerseits den Haken mit der Zange zu lösen wurden Händefuchteld abgewehrt! Wie es im Süden üblich ist, wurde der Fisch in eine Plastiktüte verfrachtet... fertig;+ Später habe ich dann erfahren, das es sich um einen hervorragenden Speisefisch handelt!

Die von mir gefangenen Drachenköpfe sahen so ähnlich aus wie ein roter Knurrhahn. Daher denke ich, ist es am Besten den Fisch auch so zurecht zu machen. Videos gibt es dazu unter:visfilieren.nl Habe eben noch auf der Seite nachgeschaut. Bei mir laufen die Videos nicht! Trotzdem würde ich es mal versuchen. Der Knurrhahn heisst in Niederländisch RODE POON. Ich werde mich auch mal weiter informieren und dann noch mal melden.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## spy (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Schmeckt hervorragend als Pescado al Horno. Zwiebeln, Tomaten, Kartoffeln, ganz wenig Knoblauch, Salz + Pfeffer sowie ordentlich Weisswein drüber. 
Dort kommt die Gelatine die im Kopf steckt am besten zur Entfaltung.

Am ehesten verletzt man sich an den Stacheln seitlich an den Kiemendeckel.

Interessant ab 1,2 KG aufwärts, kleinere Fische sollte man zurück setzen, da sie nur sehr langsam gedeihen.


----------



## j.Breithardt (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*



vision81 schrieb:


> verwechselt* Ihr da nicht den Drachenkopf mit dem Petermännchen ?*
> 
> Wusste nicht das der Drachenkopf giftig sein soll !
> 
> ...


 


Bei einem Gewicht von deutlich mehr als ein Kilo?
Halte ich für ausgeschlossen.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


*Sorry,*

*zu spät und nicht alles gelesen.*


----------



## scorp10n77 (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Uh ganz viele Jürgens...

1.2 Kilo könnte vom Ufer aus schwierig werden oder? Du mit deinem Boot hast da gut reden. Ich frage mich ja warum du hier auf Threads antwortest, aber nicht auf Mails...|bla:

Wie siehts denn mit Gräten aus?


----------



## zulu (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

scarpina filetieren ??|muahah:
stacheln abknipsen... nochmal |muahah:

 der kopp is doch das wichtigste

und so furchtbar giftig wie der pauk ist der echt nicht

tut nur ein bisschen weh.. so 2 tage

die haut ist kein problem schmeckt gegrillt super 

olivenöl knoblauch  petersilie und rosmarin...

einen zu fangen allerdings

zumindest den roten und nicht den kleinen braunen

das ist nicht ganz leicht  :m

unterscheide... kleine und große meersau...

|wavey:

Z .


----------



## Smallgame (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*


Lass ihn doch filetieren er ist doch ganz heiss drauf.
Ich hatte ihn das auch schon geschrieben. 
Und lass ihn auch auf Sicher gehen. Die Stacheln abschneiden mach ich immer beim Ausnehmen und Säubern von Petermännchen. Bei Drachenköpfen natürlich nicht aber wenn man 100% sichergehen möchte warum nicht.
Vom Gift her, egal was in Wikipedia steht oder sonstwo ist das wirklich keine große Sache.
Hier meine persönliche Meeres- Schmerz-Topliste  nach eigenen Erfahrungen gesammelt: 
1: Petermännchen
2: Stechrochen
3: Auf Seeigel barfuß treten
4: Angelhaken durch den Finger gezogen
5: Zitterrochen
6: Krebsschere (Grmalj) 
7: Drachenkopf
Also alles halb so wild #6

Herrlich am Wochenende gehts endlich hin


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Leute ihr habts geschafft! Bei mir wird jetzt doch kein Drachenkopf filetiert. Wollte ich nur mal ausprobieren aber es soll ja auch schmecken. Und wenn das 2 Tage weh tut dann mag das nicht so schlimm sein wie überall beschrieben aber trotzdem bin ich doch lieber auch die 2 Tage schmerzfrei! 
Der nächste größere Drachenkopf kommt dann mal in den Ofen oder Topf. Falls ihr noch Rezeptvorschläge habt, bitte her damit. Das fangen von kleinen ist einfach, aber die größeren lassen sich seltener blicken. Die sind ja eigentlich nachtaktiv, fangt ihr die nachts?
Smallgame vergiss nicht Fangbilder zu machen und hier zu posten, da freut man sich drüber.


----------



## Smallgame (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

ich bin da nicht so hinterher mit der Trophäenfotografiererei.
Bei mir auf dem Boot ist Handy, Radio, Playstation verboten. 
Wer dagegen verstösst wird Kielgeholt 

Und jetzt für dich ein Rezept:
Bujabaise oderwieauchimmer das geschrieben wird auf dalmatinische Art:
(4 Personen) Man braucht verschiedene Fische:
Drachenkopf, Meeral, Seeteufel, Schriftbarsch auch gut, Meerbarben, Lippfische, Knurrhahn, Petermännchen um nur einige gutgeeignete zu Nennen. Ein, zwei Skampi.
Olivenöl
3 Zehen Knoblauch 
2 Zwiebeln
Viel Rosmarin
400 ml passierte Tomaten
Etwas Salz
Etwas Pfeffer
Etwas Gemüsebrühe
Schuss Rotwein
4 el (nicht tl) Rotweinessig
1Bund Petersilie 
2 Tl Zucker
Die Zwiebeln glasig dünsten den Knoblauch mit dazu.
Mit den Tomaten ablöschen. Den Fisch und die Skampi hineinlegen. Zwei Zweige Rosmarin mit hineinlegen ein Schuss Rotwein reinschiessen. 4 El Rotweinessig mit dazugeben, die Petersilie und den Zucker auch. Jetzt die Gemüsebrühe mit eingiessen bis der Fisch grad mal so eben bedeckt ist.
Aufkochen denn runterschalten und ca 30 minuten köcheln bis die Flüssigkeit herauskocht und eine dickflüssige Sauce entsteht. 
Dazu empfehle ich dir als Spanienfan eine Polenta und über die giesst du denn die Bujabaise 
guten Apettit


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Ach du lieber Herrgott, muss ich hier noch zum Koch werden. 
Ist aber wahrscheinlich eher was für Herbst oder Winter. Im Sommer vielleicht ehe ungeeignet. 
Das schöne ist ja das man einfach rumprobieren kann.

Eine Playstation brauchste ja auch nicht. Aber ein Foto von einem tollen fisch kann man ja nachher immernoch machen. Tus für mich...


----------



## Smallgame (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

"Ach du lieber Herrgott, muss ich hier noch zum Koch werden."
?? Du wolltest doch ein Kochrezept.
Das ist nicht extra für den Winter. Hierzulande bekommst du die geeigneten Fische garnicht gekauft.
Also ist das Rezept nur was für vor Ort. Und schnell gemacht


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Jap wollte ich auch. Da ich aber mehrmals im Jahr in Spanien bin, möchte ich das lieber machen wenns kühler ist. Im August kanns in der Küche doch ganz schön warm werden. Aber ich werde es auf jedenfall mal probieren. Wieviele verschiedene Arten tut ihr denn in eure Dalmatienbouillabaisse?


----------



## Smallgame (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

was man so zur hand hat


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Okay Schriftbarsch und Drachnkopf gibts zu angeln. Seehecht ist bestimmt auch geeignet oder? Ist ja typischer Kochfisch.


----------



## zulu (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

ja, aber den mußt du in 150 -200 m tiefe suchen ...

|wavey:
Z.


----------



## scorp10n77 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Ja das des mit dem angeln auf Seehecht vom Ufer nicht möglich ist war mir klar. 
Kommen die nicht genau wie sehr viele andere Bewohner der tieferen Wasserschichten(Kalmare, Degenfisch) nachts nach oben?


----------



## die keule (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

drachenköpfe und auch das petermännchen sind nicht unbedingt tötlich giftig.für menschen mit einen schwachen herzen und einem nicht so gutem kreislauf sind sie eine gefahr.die stiche sind halt sehr sehr schmerzhaft.es kann zu lähmungen kommen.aber es gibt auch gegen mittel zb 70 grad heise kompressen auf die stiche legen. das gift besteht aus eiweis und die hitze zerstört diese.wenn ihr mehr über die meeres bewohner wissen wollt so legt euch ein tauchbuch zu,in dem meisten bücher steht was mann machen sollte bei stich bzw bissverletzungen.


----------



## spy (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Da es hier ja mehr ums essen geht als um den Rest hier noch mein Tip zum filetieren.

Grundsätzlich ist dieser Fisch ab einer guten Grösse sehr interessant zum Filetieren. Die guten Stücke sind im rohen Zustand mindestens 3 cm dick, drunter solltest du auf das Filet verzichten.  Das Filet muss vor dem braten Zimmertemperatur annehmen!!
Die Haut dran lassen, den Fisch zuvor schuppen, bitte die Stacheln alle abschneiden, insbesondere auf die kurzen am Kiemendeckel achten. Die sind messerscharf und man verletzt sich dort schneller als man schauen kann. 

Zum braten: Grobes Meersalz in die heisse Pfanne werfen und die Filets auf eine wenig Olivenöl scharf anbraten. Dazu die gepfefferten Filets mit einem Gewicht beschweren. Nach 2 Minuten kurz wenden, dann nochmals 1 Min kräftig braten. Danach mit der Hautseite oben in Ofen (140 Grad), noch besser Salamander legen. Sachte warm ziehen lassen. Ich mag es wenn der Fisch im Kern knapp glasig ist. Geht ein bisschen an Sushi ran. 

Aus dem Kopf kannst du hervorragenden Fischsud zaubern, die Gräte gibt es heiss gebraten als Vorspeise zum nebenher naschen beim Kochen. Dazu passt ein Glas Weisswein von Didac und Artischocken an einem Safranschaum.

TL


----------



## scorp10n77 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Der Feinschmecker hat wieder gesprochen, hab das nie da probiert wo ichs eigentlich ausprobieren wollte. Hab mir das schon wieder ausm Kopf geschlagen gehabt.


----------



## arminpa65 (14. Februar 2013)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Wir lassen Draco auch am Stück

entweder in die Suppe oder auf den Grill

ganz so schlimm soll es nicht sein mit dem Gift, das sagt jedenfalls mein Fischer, der sich vor meinen Augen schon an den Stacheln ordentlich blutig gepiekt hat, 

er meint das kommt öfter vor wenn er die teile aus dem Netz fummelt

wenn wir grillen , dann kommt nur Salz , Olivenöl, Knoblauch und Peterling dran

Pfeffer soll schlecht schmecken wenn er auf der Haut verbrennt

Wir machen uns mit begeisterung über die dicken Köpfe her
da sind so viele Muskeln drin und die schmecken alle anders 

da bleibt nichts übrig

leider gibt es nicht mehr so viele Fische in entsprechender Größe , weil der Fisch so viel geld bringt werden alle entnommen, das ist schade|motz:

arminpa65


----------



## die keule (15. Februar 2013)

*AW: Drachenkopf*



spy schrieb:


> Da es hier ja mehr ums essen geht als um den Rest hier noch mein Tip zum filetieren.
> 
> Grundsätzlich ist dieser Fisch ab einer guten Grösse sehr interessant zum Filetieren. Die guten Stücke sind im rohen Zustand mindestens 3 cm dick, drunter solltest du auf das Filet verzichten.  Das Filet muss vor dem braten Zimmertemperatur annehmen!!
> Die Haut dran lassen, den Fisch zuvor schuppen, bitte die Stacheln alle abschneiden, insbesondere auf die kurzen am Kiemendeckel achten. Die sind messerscharf und man verletzt sich dort schneller als man schauen kann.
> ...



wo bitte kann ich gefällt  mir drücken  #6


----------



## rafa (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

keine Ahnung ob der alte Fred noch gelesen wird, jedoch Drachenkopf ist was ganz feines...

Wir machen meist so 2-3gk Exemplare auf klassische Art. Stacheln würde ich mit der Kneifzange ziehen, dann ausnehmen, Kiemen raus, Haut dran lassen und ganz im Salzmantel im Ofen. Dafür etwa 2-3 kg Meerzalz, darin eine nichtbehandelte Zitrone reinschnipseln samt Saft, Lavendelblüten und Eiweiss von zwei Eiern. Sollte dann Matschepampe Konsistenz haben wenn nicht noch etwas Wasser dazu. Dann wenig Salz aufs Backblech, Fisch drauf und mit Salz einpacken. Nicht so einfach weil er so dick ist. Kopf und Schwanz nicht so wichtig..

Dann in Ofen bei 180 Grad 2,5 kg eher 50-60 minuten. Er brauch länger als z.B. der Wolfsbarsch oder die Dorade weil sein Fleich so fest ist. Wenn das Fleisch doch noch etwas gummi Konsistenz hat war es zu wenig gegart..

Rausnehmen, Salzkruste aufbrechen und (jetzt gummiartige) haut abziehen. Schmeckt suuuuper. Besser noch als Wolfsbarsch Wildfang.


----------



## zulu (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Drachenkopf*

Rein aus geschäftlichen Gründen,

Salz habe ich genug  ,  aber,

wo kann ich so einen 3 Kilo Fisch frisch kaufen ?

oder besser noch selber fangen ?

Bei Dir ?

#h

Z.


----------

